# LOST paddle on Laramie from Jelm to Woods Landing



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

How's that run? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gparker2 (May 21, 2013)

It was pretty fun once we hit the canyon, some decent rapids w/ a couple minor holes to avoid. The water is at a good level right now for consistent little waves all the way to the take out. There are even some good places to try a little surfing. Some deadfall on the edges and a tree down river right about 3/4 of the way down (I think it has been there for a long time though) but all easily avoidable. It was a little over 1000 when we did it. Only 3 miles and close to home for me so I like it!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I drive by Woods Landing at least once a month, and had no idea there was a run up from there. Looks like it could be a great little run on a sup.


----------



## gparker2 (May 21, 2013)

Oh, and I should mention for good measure it is considered higher than normal right now. It's at 1120 cfs and it's in the 80th percentile.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Where do you put in and take out at?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I am looking at AW page for the run:
American Whitewater - 1- Jelm Public Access to Woods Landing (Jelm Canyon), Laramie Wyoming, US

Not sure if the put-in/take-out are correct on that map.


----------



## gparker2 (May 21, 2013)

If you're coming from steamboat then right as you take that sharp corner at wood's landing you turn right and park near the gas station at the bridge that is the take out. Then you take a right out of that lot and go across the bridge and down the road about 3 miles. On the right you will see a sign for Jelm river access. It is a dirt road that forks left, right and straight. If you keep going towards the outhouse down to the river that is your put in. Left and right are private property but there are signs. When are planning on going?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! That seems easy enough. I might try to go later afternoon June 20th. Headed to my in-laws ranch over in Cherokee Park and we go through Laramie to get their. How long does it take to run it? What the lowest water you can do it at?


----------



## gparker2 (May 21, 2013)

You can run it pretty low but it starts getting pretty boney lower than 500-600 I think. Let me know if you guys need an extra paddler/shuttle when you're in the area!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I definitely will. Don't want to run it alone.


----------

